# Garlic butter prep



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, I have never made garlic butter. Is there any trick or do I just buzz my garlic in the food processor and smush it in my butter? I am doing a baguette smothered in garlic butter to go with my chili tonight so a quick reply would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Alex. I am probably too late, but are you looking for a spreadable butter or melted?

For melted, I would just mince the garlic with a knife (food processor is too much clean up) and put it in a saucepan with the butter over low heat. Let it infuse for a few minute, maybe 5 or so.

For spreadable, start with softened butter and again mince the garlic, or here you could use the food processor and use cold butter and minced garlic. Stir to combine (or process to combine). Than place on a sheet of wax paper and roll into a log. Stick in the fridge or freezer to firm up, then use as needed.


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks GB, I just smushed it all together and smeared it on the baguette. Tossed it in the oven in some foil...it was OK. I think I will try making it a bit ahead of time next time. Thanks for getting back to me though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2004)

I hate to sy this, because like everyone else here, I like to use fresh ingrediants (put down the stones people.  He who has not sinned...) but powdered, or granulated garlic works very well for garlic butter.

IMO, for a better tasting bread, dip a baguette into some EVOO, toast under a broiler, or better yet, over a grill with smokey wood, and then rub the toasted bread surface with a freshly peeled garlic clove.  Can you say yum!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the 'melted butter' technique, with either fresh or granulated (Penzey's!) garlic, depending on what I have.  I also add a little salt, some oregano, and parsley to the melted butter, and brush it heavily on the bread, then put the bread on a baking sheet and sprinkle with parm, and bake.  Yum!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 23, 2004)

Alix, another way to do it is to roast the garlic first - comes out all nice and smushy, but with a mo bettah flavor than fresh, and blends easily with your butter.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 23, 2004)

I always chop the garlic, put it in a bowl with the butter, and microwave it for a couple of minutes.  

It "roasts" the garlic and infuses the butter with the fragrance.


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey, thanks all! Now I have some lovely ways to try it. mudbug, picture me slapping my forehead here...I had some roasted garlic sitting unused that I could have used for this. Sheesh! I think that is on the menu for lunch today!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 24, 2004)

Instead of oregano or parsley, I use minced celery leaves for garlic bread.


----------

